# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Proscar ipv propecia

## Ramon

Wie kan me helpen aan een naam van een dermatoloog die Proscar wil voorschrijven tegen haaruitval. Ik weet zeker dat er in A'dam en in R'dam een dermatoloog is alleen ben ik de namen vergeten.

groeten
Ramon

----------

Wil je huisarts dat niet doen? Kweenie hoor... lijkt me niet onmoglijk

----------


## leen

tja gewoon naar de huisarts non probleem daar kan je het gewoon halen alleen duurt het paar dagen voor je het by de apotheek kan halen grleen  :Wink:

----------


## henk

tja makkelijk zat gewoon huisarts bezoek en klaar  :Embarrassment:  ;D

----------


## Maurice

He Ramon,

De huisarts zal niet echt happig zijn om proscar voor te schrijven. Heb je wel eens geprobeerd om zo'n pil precies in 5 gelijke delen te knippen? Ik kan je verzekeren dat dat echt niet makkelijk is. Als je het zelf wil kopen gewoon even naar cyberdrug.net gaan, heb je ze binnen 7 dagen in huis. Hou je er wel rekening mee dat je tijdens het gebruik (permanent!!) absoluut moet voorkomen dat je vrouw/vriendin niet zwanger raakt! Als dat gebeurt is de kans groot dat de kleine niet in orde zal zijn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Succes,

Maurice

----------


## raymond

je hoeft geen proscar voorgeschreven te krijgen om proscar te krijgen bij de apotheek. ik heb een recept voor propecia meegekregen vd huisarts en kon bij de apotheek finasteride-capsules ophalen, verwerkt uit proscar-tabletten.
propecia=1 mg finasteride, proscar=5 mg finasteride

----------


## jort

weet iemand ook wat propecia kost? want het wordt toch niet vergeod door de verzekering? please, zou iemand mij hiermee kunnen helpen, als je wat weet zou je het dan willen mailen naar mij?

----------

Propecia of Proscar 1mg wordt gewoon door de dermatoloog voorgeschreven (bijvoorbeeld Bronovo-zkh Den Haag). Kosten zijn ongeveer 30 Euro voor 90 stuks (3 maanden) en wordt vergoed door mijn verzekering.

----------

Is dit niet gewoon bij de apotheek te krijgen?

----------


## diaz345

> Wie kan me helpen aan een naam van een dermatoloog die Proscar wil voorschrijven tegen haaruitval. Ik weet zeker dat er in A'dam en in R'dam een dermatoloog is alleen ben ik de namen vergeten.
> 
> groeten
> Ramon


Try Dr. R.M.A. Krijnen ,Jan Tooropstraat 164, Amsterdam (Der.)

----------

